# Clearly the greatest home audio invention yet!



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Rocks.... yes, rocks to tape to your cables. $40-160 per cable. What a STEAL!

http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina31.htm





Detect the sarcasm yet? Heres a link to a few more of the companies ridiculous products.
http://www.audiojunkies.com/blog/959/will-gullible-audiophiles-buy-absolutely-anything


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm just going to sit and wait for bose to come out with a better rock.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Sex Cells said:


> I'm just going to sit and wait for bose to come out with a better rock.


You should write up a sales pitch and sell them the idea!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

No havok.
You are not paying 60-140 dlls for rocks.
You're paying for BRILLIANT PEBBLES.
Now that's worth it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I actually sometimes put rock like substances around my cables with terriffic results..... Ferrite loops


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> You should write up a sales pitch and sell them the idea!


I might just forward them this thread.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

always remember there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Don't do that! They'll realize how stupid of an idea it is. You gotta tell them it's a good idea so we can laugh at them when they sell it with their 2.1 surround sound setup.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

The teleportation tweak is what does it for me  

http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina60.htm


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

I'll do you one better. The same company offers a service whereby you make a long distance call to them and for the reasonable fee of only $60 they will talk to your equipment into sounding better through the phone. That's correct, you place your phone next to your equipment and they verbally coax your equipment into providing the ultimate in sound reproduction.

http://cgi.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl?accstwek&1204459041


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

rsvchad said:


> I'll do you one better. The same company offers a service whereby you make a long distance call to them and for the reasonable fee of only $60 they will talk to your equipment into sounding better through the phone. That's correct, you place your phone next to your equipment and they verbally coax your equipment into providing the ultimate in sound reproduction.
> 
> http://cgi.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl?accstwek&1204459041



Darn - beat me to it


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

" haze and sibilance we weren't previously aware of has been removed,"

in the review section. Awesome.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I just put my pet rock from 1983 on my amp to protect it. Worked great nobody ever riped it off, but now I know why it started sounding so much better.Silly me I throught it was the new tubes.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and read the white paper. I am still in a deep state of shock, awe, and bewilderment.  

http://www.machinadynamica.com/index.html


Whiterabbit said:


> " haze and sibilance we weren't previously aware of has been removed,"
> 
> in the review section. Awesome.


----------



## Abmolech (Nov 2, 2006)

You are all just jealous. 

I know I am, I wish I had the moral integrity ability to sell something like this. 

If you search there was a guy offering a knob upgrade. IE replace your knobs with beach (For a paltry $2000)

I wonder if we could replace some of our noobs....


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

rsvchad said:


> I'll do you one better. The same company offers a service whereby you make a long distance call to them and for the reasonable fee of only $60 they will talk to your equipment into sounding better through the phone. That's correct, you place your phone next to your equipment and they verbally coax your equipment into providing the ultimate in sound reproduction.
> 
> http://cgi.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl?accstwek&1204459041


The stereo whisperer?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

rsvchad said:


> Darn - beat me to it


Actually it's in my original post... beat you both to it.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

It's as if someone came up with an audio related twin to the kaleco automotive site: http://kalecoauto.com/ as a joke, but the audiophiles actually bought into it so they are running with it. I don't think you could come up with products that are any further out there???

How about some audiophile toilet water? You simply turn the valve off at the toilet when you want to listen to your hifi and fill all the toilets in your home with the very rare water that has special acoustic properties. I figure $25 per gallon would be very reasonable for such audio nirvana. With only three toilets in my home that would be a mere $75 per listening session. Talk about a bargain.


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

Must be some nice toilet you have that only requires a gallon. Tree hugging bastard.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe their sound quality would improve if they plugged that black cable in all the way...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Xander said:


> Maybe their sound quality would improve if they plugged that black cable in all the way...


Well done! Good eyes.


----------



## CHH777 (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, stupidity truly knows no bounds.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I find if I put cat litter boxes in each corner of my listening room the odor and presence of feces helps with standing waves. I find the 20-50Hz region much cleaner. I even tried placing bags of used cat litter on the rear deck of my car. It works great. The effect intensifies on a hot sunny day if you leave the windows closed.


----------



## SQHEAD (Mar 15, 2005)

finebar4 said:


> Do yourself a favor and read the white paper. I am still in a deep state of shock, awe, and bewilderment.
> 
> http://www.machinadynamica.com/index.html


Yes the white paper is a good read.....it explains all to those that may have doubt about the magic mushrooms...err I mean crystals, pebbles, whatever


----------



## Dillyyo (Feb 15, 2008)

finebar4 said:


> Do yourself a favor and read the white paper. I am still in a deep state of shock, awe, and bewilderment.
> 
> http://www.machinadynamica.com/index.html


I am going to see if I can write a white paper on my new product....sticks that make your speakers more dampened. Keep in my my credentials are certainly worthy as my undergrad thesis was: 'How the accelerated rate of anal methane gas excretion, through the dynamic process of flagellation, can lead to euphoric states on mind in low atmospheric pressure environments"

And they are only $199.95 per bundle!


----------

